# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  code to watch crypto currency statistics

## bkelly13

I have retired and now want to invest time into tracking crypto currencies.  This task requires the user to sign up to one of several sources to get trading information.  The first question to decide is what language to use.

Several sites provide a public API that may be used to download statistics about multiple crypto currencies.  The few examples I find are calls to add functionality to a Java or Javascript app.  
I can write C/C++ but have never written any apps to converse via TCP/IP.  I have never written any Java.

The ultimate goal is to capture the data in a CSV format.  Once there, I can import into Excel and/or write more code to display the results.  I want to display the data over time periods of a day, week, and month.  I *suspect* I want to run the numbers through a Fourier transform and look at the predominate frequencies and see if they tell me anything useful.  It might help in determining when the price trend will shift between going up and down.

My last task at work was to create a strip chart and frequency spectrum, but they run on Linux, in C++ and use `old versions of Qt and Open GL.  The new project will be exclusively on Windows.  I found some stuff about doing Fourier transforms within Excel, but have not investigated further.
My current reading indicates this might be best done in Java.  Which do you think would be better?
Any thoughts?  
Is anyone interested is collaborating on a project such as this?

----------


## bkelly13

I am a bit surprised at the zero reply count here.  Should I not be surprised?

Rather than do this completely on my own, I would really prefer some collaboration and ideas from people that might use the end result.  Here is what I think so far:
I think the best route is to go with Java.  I found a blog about how to access an API with Java and will probably start there.

Part 1: Create a Java App to get crypto currency statistics from one of the web sites that advertise that ability.
Convert the data to CSV format with headers suitable to import into Excel.  From a given web site, create a separate file for each coin type.

Part 2: An Excel workbook set up to ingest the CSV file(s) and show each transaction on a row of data.  This is expected to get a bit complex so the details should be discussed later.

If there are no replies, I will take the hint and see what I can do.

----------


## existenceproduct

I'm a piece shocked at the zero answer count here. Would it be a good idea for me not be shocked?

As opposed to do this totally all alone, I would truly favor a few joint effort and thoughts from individuals that could utilize the outcome. I suspect as much far this:
I think the best course is to go with Java. I tracked down a blog about how to get to an API with Java and will most likely beginning there.

Section 1: Create a Java App to get digital currency insights from one of the sites that publicize that capacity.
Convert the information to CSV design with headers appropriate to bring into Excel. From a given site, make a different record for each coin type.

Section 2: An Excel exercise manual set up to ingest the CSV file(s) and show every exchange on a column of information. This is supposed to get a piece complex so the subtleties ought to be examined later.

Assuming that there are no answers, I will really try to understand and see what I can do.

----------


## CarmeloWillis

For those who do not know to program well, I recommend using applications to check statistics and cryptocurrency updates.

----------


## CarmeloWillis

With the help of mobile applications, you can check the statistics of major cryptocurrencies, including prices, market capitalization, and trading volume. In addition, you can check the biggest arrivals and losers in the market to know which cryptocurrencies to invest in or avoid. You can also look at the most important stock exchanges and unusual investments like Satoshi Island  and the trading volume and market capitalization. There are also sections where you can check out market derivatives such as Binance Futures.

----------


## existenceproduct

> With the help of mobile applications, you can check the statistics of major cryptocurrencies, including prices, market capitalization, and trading volume. In addition, you can check the biggest arrivals and losers in the market to know which cryptocurrencies to invest in or avoid the Best Crypto-Friendly Banks In The US. You can also look at the most important stock exchanges and unusual investments like Satoshi Island and the trading volume and market capitalization. There are also sections where you can check out market derivatives such as Binance Futures.


thank you so much for your suggestion

----------

